# Gewicht > Ondergewicht >  Aandacht voor eetstoornissen bij jongens!

## davanzu21

Graag vraag ik uw aandacht voor het volgende:

Bij een eetstoornis denkt men al gauw aan meisjes en vrouwen, maar helaas lijden er ook jongens aan, maar liefst 5-10% is jongen!! 

* Helaas is een eetstoornis een stereotype ''meidenziekte''
* Helaas worden eetstoornissen bij jongens veel minder/niet (snel) erkend, en krijgen ze veel minder/niet (snel) de hulp die zij zo hard verdienen en nodig hebben.

* Helaas schamen jongens zich hierdoor voor hun eetstoornis, en durven ze geen hulp te vragen, en krijgen ze veel minder/niet (snel) de hulp die zij zo hard nodig hebben.

Aanstaande zondag om 22:55 kom ik in Hart van Nederland. Ik heb een brief geschreven aan Sabine Uitslag, Tweede Kamerlid CDA die zich al heeft ingezet tegen pro ana sites. 

Ik heb een petitie geopend om aandacht te vragen voor dit onderwerp, http://eetstoornissen.petities.nl en zou u willen vragen om deze te ondertekenen, ik ben van plan deze te overhandigen aan De Tweede Kamer.

Hiermee wil ik bereiken:

- Er komt meer aandacht naar jongens met eetstoornissen.
- Eetstoornissen worden bij jongens (sneller) erkend.
- Jongens komen er voor uit en durven zich te melden bij hun huisarts etc.
- Het stereotype ''meidenziekte'' wordt omgezet in een beeld dat het ook een ziekte van jongens is.

Tevens heb ik een speciale Hyves geopend, http://jongenseneetstoornis.hyves.nl met regelmatig alle info.


Alvast zeer bedankt!

----------


## davanzu21

Het wordt vanavond al uitgezonden, 22.30 op SBS 6!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Davanzu,

Super dat je aankaart dat ook jongens/mannen last hebben van eetstoornissen!  :Big Grin: 
Ik heb je petitie ondertekend  :Smile:  Heel veel succes met je 'misie'!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

